# Great Banquet



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Another great year at the local rod and gun club annual banquet, Cindy won 2 rifles - 7mm scoped rifle and a 870 shotgun, can't pick them up till tomorrow, try and get a couple pic's..


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

What? No 4-wheel drive?

Heck of a haul and hope she let's you use them once in a while.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> What? No 4-wheel drive?
> 
> Heck of a haul and hope she let's you use them once in a while.


 Actually I was thinking of a 4-wheeler and hoped they have had one for a draw.


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Yer gonna have to get a bigger gun cabinet.lol.

awprint:


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

catcapper said:


> Yer gonna have to get a bigger gun cabinet.lol.
> 
> awprint:


 I've already got 6 sitting outside the cabinet, they had one at the banquet but the tickets didn't come through.


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

nice! congrats!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Nice haul ! Congrats!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Here they are.


----------



## pokeyjeeper (Sep 5, 2013)

Good looking rigs congrats


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Thank you all.


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

So, the 870 is a slug gun. Any other barrels?


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

glenway said:


> So, the 870 is a slug gun. Any other barrels?


Yes it is and it does also have the bird barrel.


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Awesome! Now you can go hunting for real If she will Loan them to Ya!


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

ReidRH said:


> Awesome! Now you can go hunting for real If she will Loan them to Ya!


 No kidding.


----------

